# kernel panic

## john7002

Hi,

I've got a very strange thing happening on my laptop. I've upgraded yesterday my ati-drivers (now I can load fglrx driver!)and glibc. There is no problem, I can even now start 3d games without any problem. But I found something very weird: when I try to read a video with mplayer or xine, X is killed and I get:

```
  kernel panic not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt 
```

It only happens when I want read a video. Sorry I can not write more information because my laptop froze everytime and there is nothing in log files.

Does anyone could suggest me something to fix the problem??

----------

## rncwnd

I have the exact same problem.

Any solutions yet?

----------

## hck333

10minutes ago I've found solution for this problem, at least for me:

I've set 

```
Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"
```

 in xorg.conf. Now it's finally working  :Smile: 

----------

## hck333

My previous post wasn't exact.

It's working only if agp modules are loaded at the end of boot process. I cannot interpret it.

If I load those modules (agpgart, via_agp and fglrx) via /etc/conf.d/local.start instead of /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, video is allright. The opposite---> kernel panic

Could someone explain it?

----------

## mattjgalloway

Anyone found a fix for this yet?

----------

## Mythos

My kernel became more stable when i did this:

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse1"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1" # and not /dev/input/mice

	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

	Option	    "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

I point to to correct mouse input and not to mice.

----------

## shiosai

Some fix would be good, same probleme here   :Sad: 

----------

## shiosai

It seems it only chrashes, when Xorg was started with the Dual Monitor Option but no second Monitor attached.

----------

